# Excellent news on improved sperm quality-please read



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

At long last we have good news. (This is quite a long message so if you just want to skip it and see what DH's been taking to improve sperm quality- go to bottom of page but would be nice if you did read it)

DH and I went to our appt at the Homerton where we are waiting for NHS IVF and DH had to supply them with a sperm analysis. We went in expecting the usual. Let me begin at the beginning.

Since we found out in 2003 that DH had a morphology problem (only 5%normal) we have been searching for a miracle cure. We saw an andrologist in Rome who discovered that DH had a varicocele and we were advised to have it operated on which we did in July 04. We saw other specialists in the Uk but none of them thought it was worth operating on and was probably not the reason for his problem. 
By this time I had already searched the Net for possible cures as I was getting really desperate and impatient plus reaching my 34th birthday. DH was on a hell of a lot of VITs - at the time Vit A, C & E, Zinc and Selenium. We were told that if DH didn't improve after 3 months post op then they would suggest a treatment to aid improvement. I asked what this would be, expecting some kind of drug but was told L Carnatine! I had already read about this on the net. I thought I'm not waiting 3 months and started stocking up on the following: LCarnatine, L Arganine, Coenzyme Q10, Pycnogenol in addition to the other Vits. In July he had the op - they did the traditional method and his recovery was excellent.

In November DH had another SA test and we were disappointed to see that everything was the same but motility had gone up but the count was dramatically below average. From what I had read this was to be expected with the first test post op.

Dh was advised to start taking a drug called Trental 400 (prescription only) this was to help blood flow. Our GP was abit sceptical but precribed it anyway when he got a note from the andrologist.
By now we had been on the iVF waiting list for 9 months and were determined to avoid it if possible, so decided to have acupuncture after reading about it on this site. 
The acupuncturist is actually a colleague of the well known fertility acupuncturist in Harley St who has helped many infertile couples. DH enjoys the sessions and I think the relaxation really helps him. He is also given herbal tablets (yes more pills).

In Dec04 we had another test and were devastated when we saw that not only had the morphology not moved up but motility was now down too, however sperm count had gone up again to 100 million. I lost a bit of faith in everything at that point
Acupuncturist was told and he said we were to be patient, yeah yeah, we knew that. He then gave Dh these two amazing looking little boxes which containd what looks like a gobstopper which when opened contains 15 little pills that he has to take a few days before my ovulation. (This is the first month we have used them)

Anyway this Friday we we got the results back and DHs morphology has gone from 5%normal to a whopping 30% and motility is 58% - but not excellent progression. The consultant even asked us if we wanted to continue TTC naturally or go ahead with IVF. After so many disappointments I was waking on air but my down to earth side told me to stick with IVF just in case. We are due for it in April. Finally we have got somewhere and I just wanted to share it with you guys as I did get a lot of my ideas here and wanted to return the favour. (Sorry if I waffled on) 
Its not over yet, but at least we feel we have a chance now. Good luck to everyone.
I'll just list what DHs supplements are if you are interested:

Vit A
Vit B
Vit C (1000mg low acid -very important )
Vit E
Vit B12 
Zinc
Selenium
Evening Primrose Oil (its good for most things and thins the blood so thought might be good for varicocele)
L Carnitine
L-Arginine 
Pycnogenol (these three are quite expensive but worth it in the long run)

Trental 400 (prescription only - I think this may have been suggested because of the Varicocele. This is a drug so I am not suggesting that you go out and get it - which would be difficult anyway as GPs are quite strict about its use)
This is what the andrologist said it was for in medical terms -

" Trental 400 (Pentoxiphylline)
This product is in the methylxantine family and causes smooth muscle relaxation
with a consequent improvement in microcirculation. It also interferes with
c-AMP metabolism, inhibiting phosphodiesterase and thus increasing sperm c-AMP."


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi ya 

Thanks for taking the trouble to write all that.  It is really interesting to me as DH has low sperm count and all he is taking at the moment is vit c with zinc.

Amazing that vitamins have such a positive effect isn't it.

Good luck


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

The info on the supplements is interesting as DP took the Marilyn Glenville supplements plus pycnogencol, vit C and flax oil in run up to tx and although we cannot be 100% sure if it was a significant factor in our BFP we think it helped to improve the quality of the small amount of normal sperm!

LindaJane


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Linda jane,  thats great that you got pg- was it your 1st try?  I really do beleve that the supplements helped, when you think the kind of lifestyles we live it is inevitable that we can miss out on essential vits.  I really think that the acupuncture was a turning point too.
In your details you mention that you have low progesterone, how did you know and if you dont mind me asking what are the symptoms?

Claudia


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Claudia - thats brilliant, well done your DH!
Lizi


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Claudia .... Fantastic News .... my DH is on some these vits too, so we are hoping to see an improvement when we next cycle ... He's also given up smoking!!

Good luck ... Belinda x


----------



## Mr MoOJuice (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi all

Just something I've been trying & experimenting with

TESTOSTERONE

You could at one time buy over the counter at Holland & Barrett's until it was banned from sale

So I've been trying 'Tribulus terrestris' for about three weeks now

Results so far:

*First IscI: Scientist findings:*

very low sperm low motility took 2 hours to find a single active sperm most where already dead or dying

*Second IcsI: Scientist findings * March 05 (with taking 'Tribulus terrestris')

Sperm has more activity quote "had trouble catching them" increase in amount & quality (SC)

I will know more next week - the IcsI treatment did fail but we are getting more in depth feedback on the sperm sample next week

I have not changed my diet & i still smoke which i know is naughty but its stressful going through this init

Tribulus terrestris is whole herbal powder no chemicals
can be purchased from Holland & Barrett's

more info (please ignore bodybuilding stuff)

http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/pro-hormones/tribulus-stack-effects.htm

Link will give you more in depth info then i can write

Like everythin there is no guarantee but hay its worth a shot right!

Also Lady's can try it to

I will keep you posted of the feedback from the scientist next week 

L8rz


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Fab news Mr MoOJuice! Though as a chemist may I point out that  a) not all chemicals are bad and b) everything (with only a few exceptions like light and other forms of energy) is infact made of chemicals!
I will watch and wait with interest!
Lizi


----------

